# News From Oden himself!



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

From Greg's blog

Another Bump In The Road
submitted by gregoden 10 minutes ago
Ive been here in Portland working out with the team getting down to business. I have been having fun guarding LaMarcus and Channing those guys are really good. Ive been also learning a lot from guarding them too. We have been lifting, running, and playing. I finally feel like i was getting in to really good shape, from what i was told that is one of the most important things in the game of basketball. On my vacation earlier this summer i got up off the coach and remember my knee having a sharp pain in it. That was about a month ago. I didn't tell anyone because i didn't want to seem like i was complaining or making excuses for anything plus i wasn't doing anything at the time i realized it hurt, so i figured it couldn't be anything big. After a couple of weeks i had to finally tell someone so i went to St. Vincent's Sports Performance (where i worked out at before draft) and got my knee looked at. That was right before i moved to Portland for good. My knee was swollen since i was here. I finally just said i need to tell my trainer because this is not normal. We went to the doctors the next day to get a MRI and that night me and my mom ended in the doctors office being told that I have to get surgery. Its a light one just a scoop but still its just another set back. I would like for me to be playing and not seem like im a high matinence player but things just keep popping up.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

He felt a sharp pain when he got up off the couch, and that too a month ago? hm.

Either way, considering that he was throwing down ferocious dunks in practice a few weeks ago (with that pain), can we assume that this is minor? I'm not too familiar with knee injuries; maybe someone can provide a little insight...


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

HurraKane212 said:


> From Greg's blog
> 
> Another Bump In The Road
> submitted by gregoden 10 minutes ago
> Ive been here in Portland working out with the team getting down to business. I have been having fun guarding LaMarcus and Channing those guys are really good. Ive been also learning a lot from guarding them too. We have been lifting, running, and playing. I finally feel like i was getting in to really good shape, from what i was told that is one of the most important things in the game of basketball. On my vacation earlier this summer i got up off the coach and remember my knee having a sharp pain in it. That was about a month ago. I didn't tell anyone because i didn't want to seem like i was complaining or making excuses for anything plus i wasn't doing anything at the time i realized it hurt, so i figured it couldn't be anything big. After a couple of weeks i had to finally tell someone so i went to St. Vincent's Sports Performance (where i worked out at before draft) and got my knee looked at. That was right before i moved to Portland for good. My knee was swollen since i was here. I finally just said i need to tell my trainer because this is not normal. We went to the doctors the next day to get a MRI and that night me and my mom ended in the doctors office being told that I have to get surgery. Its a light one just a scoop but still its just another set back. I would like for me to be playing and not seem like im a high matinence player but things just keep popping up.


This should answer the concerns of the doomsayers on the board. 

He doesn't say the knee gave out, just that it was swollen.

BTW, I think GO means scope, not scoop.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> This should answer the concerns of the doomsayers on the board.
> 
> He doesn't say the knee gave out, just that it was swollen.


I don't think that has anything to do with anything. I wish it did. A ligament being destroyed doesn't necessarily lead to a knee giving out... some players have been able to continue to run and play with a torn ACL, but the stability in the knee is gone and it increases the chances of further damage.

Ed O.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I just hope he's going to be okay. He's such a good kid.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I too hope he is going to be fine in a hurry!!! However my gut tells me this is a PC way of Oden saying something is not quite right. Let's hope for this best!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Blazer Maven said:


> This should answer the concerns of the doomsayers on the board.
> 
> He doesn't say the knee gave out, just that it was swollen.
> 
> BTW, I think GO means scope, not scoop.


Yes, and I believe he meant he got up off the _couch_, not coach. At least that's what I think he meant.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

YardApe said:


> However my gut tells me this is a PC way of Oden saying something is not quite right.


I don't think so. He's a 19 year old kid, not a career politician. To me, it sounds like a sincere attempt to describe exactly what happened - in his own words. If it was a prepared statement, written with "help" from the Blazers' PR staff or his agent, it wouldn't have contained the spelling and grammar errors. 

That's not a criticism of Oden. I'm thrilled he takes the time to post on his blog and let us know what's going on. I'll take what I can get. The fact that his posts contain typos and other errors just make them seem more genuine and less sanitized.

BNM


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

He probably also means "maintenance".

But then he's not boasting of high IQ or MENSA membership so I can forgive bad spelling. Still, it's generally a good idea to at some point learn to spell.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

You may be right but on the other hand:

You are considered the saviour of a franchise and the next coming of Bill Russell and you are the number one pick in the most anticipated draft since Kobe and you get hurt? Think you might downplay it just a bit? I do and I would! This kid is smart enough to know that!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

YardApe said:


> You may be right but on the other hand:
> 
> You are considered the saviour of a franchise and the next coming of Bill Russell and you are the number one pick in the most anticipated draft since Kobe and you get hurt? Think you might downplay it just a bit? I do and I would! This kid is smart enough to know that!


He seems like too honest of a kid to deliberately and intentionally lie to the public. At this point, like the rest of us, he probably doesn't know how bad it is and how long it will take to recover. He's just describing what happened. Like the rest of us, he'll have to wait for the doctors to go in, have a look around and fill in the details. 

Yeah, he may be taking an optimistic view, but again that's part of being a 19-year old kid, as opposed to a much older, much more cynical fan who has nothing better to do than post doom and gloom predictions on internet discussion boards every time a young player gets a hangnail (see, I TOLD you he was injury prone - that proves it). That's not directed at you, just my summary of the numerous ridiculous sky-is-falling type comments posted in the other thread on the Oden injury.

BNM


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

crandc said:


> He probably also means "maintenance".
> 
> But then he's not boasting of high IQ or MENSA membership so I can forgive bad spelling. Still, it's generally a good idea to at some point learn to spell.


I'm beginning to think that he meant to type MENCIA, not MENSA.

I'm pretty sure Carlos has a fanclub.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Ed O said:


> I don't think that has anything to do with anything. I wish it did. A ligament being destroyed doesn't necessarily lead to a knee giving out... some players have been able to continue to run and play with a torn ACL, but the stability in the knee is gone and it increases the chances of further damage.
> 
> Ed O.


I think you'd know if you "destroyed a ligament". GO does not even recall anything that led up to the pain other than getting up off the couch.

Go ahead and expect the worst...


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I'll bet anyone here a game ticket that regardless of what the extent of this injury is, I am certain that GO will post the unvarnished truth on what he is feeling both physically and emotionally. Be it merely tendonitis all the way up to amputation, if anyone will take the opposite view (i.e. spin or a lie) let's make a deal.

I say Greg will post the truth and how he is dealing with the aftermath of the precedure(s?), whatever said procedure(s?) may be.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Gweg Oden is a complete idiot who doesn't know how to spell. He musn't know anything about basketball, he doesn't know how to spell. I can never take him seriously again....mwwwaaaaa


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

If you think KP or others in the Blazers organization haven't talked to Greg about his blogs and what to say or not, you're crazy! This kid has a ton of money and hope riding on him. Trust me KP and others know a day before we do what he's posting on his blog. They might not edit his spelling to make it look like him, but they certainly know the content! I'm not trying to be negative here at all, but I know when I played sports if I finally said something was bothering me enough to see a Dr., there was something that was making me very nervous or in pain. 

I don't think Oden is malicious at all rather, smart enough to address it before the media takes off with something they're not informed on. Smart move by him in my opinion and a way to not have a bunch of people flip out to soon!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

HurraKane212 said:


> From Greg's blog
> 
> Another Bump In The Road
> submitted by gregoden 10 minutes ago
> Ive been here in Portland working out with the team getting down to business. I have been having fun guarding LaMarcus and Channing those guys are really good. Ive been also learning a lot from guarding them too. We have been lifting, running, and playing. I finally feel like i was getting in to really good shape, from what i was told that is one of the most important things in the game of basketball. *On my vacation earlier this summer i got up off the coach and remember my knee having a sharp pain in it. That was about a month ago.* I didn't tell anyone because i didn't want to seem like i was complaining or making excuses for anything plus i wasn't doing anything at the time i realized it hurt, so i figured it couldn't be anything big. After a couple of weeks i had to finally tell someone so i went to St. Vincent's Sports Performance (where i worked out at before draft) and got my knee looked at. That was right before i moved to Portland for good. My knee was swollen since i was here. I finally just said i need to tell my trainer because this is not normal. We went to the doctors the next day to get a MRI and that night me and my mom ended in the doctors office being told that I have to get surgery. Its a light one just a scoop but still its just another set back. I would like for me to be playing and not seem like im a high matinence player but things just keep popping up.




_Oden's agent, Mike Conley Sr., said Oden does not recall a specific incident that caused the injury, only that he experienced nagging pain last week. 

"He cannot remember injuring his knee at all," Conley said. "I guess he just felt some discomfort. Greg can't remember when he hurt it." _


Okay, who's the liar? Greg, Mike Sr., or both?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Okay, who's the liar? Greg, Mike Sr., or both?


Neither. 

Both said he didn't remember a specific incident that caused the injury, just that he felt some discomfort and eventually swelling in the knee. 

Getting up off the couch did not cause the injury, it's just the first time he recalls feeling pain in the knee. 

It was still causing him pain last week when he was scrimmaging and working out with the team. Oden, Conley Sr. and Pritchard all said the same thing - it was bothering him last week. 

So, again nobody is lying. Nothing either person said is in direct conflict with the other's statements. They can all be (and probably are) all true.

It sounds like Oden thought the initial pain was not serious and would go away without medical attention. When it didn't, he sought medical treatment and informed his trainer, the team and his agent. Where are the supposed lies you are referring to?

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

YardApe said:


> If you think KP or others in the Blazers organization haven't talked to Greg about his blogs and what to say or not, you're crazy! This kid has a ton of money and hope riding on him. Trust me KP and others know a day before we do what he's posting on his blog. They might not edit his spelling to make it look like him, but they certainly know the content!


Whether or not Greg Oden has anyone from the Blazers edit his blog posts prior to posting them is between them (his employer) and him. Of course, they wouldn't want him making inflammatory or inappropriate statements that would reflect negatively on himself or the team.

So, you claim they know the content prior to posting. Obviously, that is a supposition on your part (that doesn't mean it's not true, just that you haven't presented any proof that is it). Do you also suppose they alter it? I personally have no knowledge if they do or don't. Just asking if you think they are censoring his blog posts, or merely giving him a yes/no decision prior to posting. 

BNM


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Well let's say he posted on his blog that his knee had a large pop and he couldn't stand on it? What do you think that would have done to season ticket sales? Further his stock in the NBA both short and long term and trade value? I'd say the Blazers top brass are informed when he writes. If they are not they sure as hell should be! We traded Zach just so Oden would not have his bad image around him, I doubt KP and crew don't know of his blogs.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

YardApe said:


> I'd say the Blazers top brass are informed when he writes. If they are not they sure as hell should be! We traded Zach just so Oden would not have his bad image around him, I doubt KP and crew don't know of his blogs.


But that's not what I asked. I'm also sure they know about his blog.

My question was, do you think they censor/alter the content prior to posting? Or, do you think they let him write it in is own words and then give a thumbs up/thumbs down approval before he posts? The two scenarios are different and I can't tell from your posts which you believe is more accurate.

BNM


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

YardApe said:


> If you think KP or others in the Blazers organization haven't talked to Greg about his blogs and what to say or not, you're crazy! This kid has a ton of money and hope riding on him. *Trust me KP and others know a day before we do what he's posting on his blog*.


There is nothing in an NBA contract that would prohibit Greg from posting blog entries that aren't first read by Blazer management. I find it hilarious that you would think this is a reality. :lol: 

Actually, IF the Blazers for some ridiculous reason are telling Greg to send them his blog entries first, I will not blame him one bit if he leaves Portland after his rookie deal expires. This is all conjecture based on something that isn't happening right now, though, so I'll simply continue to roll on the floor and laugh.

:lol: 

See?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

never a dull moment in this forum lol


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

PapaG said:


> There is nothing in an NBA contract that would prohibit Greg from posting blog entries that aren't first read by Blazer management. I find it hilarious that you would think this is a reality. :lol:
> 
> Actually, IF the Blazers for some ridiculous reason are telling Greg to send them his blog entries first, I will not blame him one bit if he leaves Portland after his rookie deal expires. This is all conjecture based on something that isn't happening right now, though, so I'll simply continue to roll on the floor and laugh.
> 
> ...



wow. You've read all of the legal matter in every contract in the NBA? You have gotten your hands on some pretty interesting material then. 

There are MANY companies that do not allow their employees to blog about anything related to their work. I happen to work for one. Greg's knee is very much related to his work, and I do not find it hard to believe at all that an NBA team would regulate what a player can write about to the public audience. 

I'm not saying they do censor his content, or even require to read it first, but it definitely isn't a far fetched idea.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

blazerboy30 said:


> wow. You've read all of the legal matter in every contract in the NBA? You have gotten your hands on some pretty interesting material then.
> 
> There are MANY companies that do not allow their employees to blog about anything related to their work. I happen to work for one. Greg's knee is very much related to his work, and I do not find it hard to believe at all that an NBA team would regulate what a player can write about to the public audience.
> 
> I'm not saying they do censor his content, or even require to read it first, but *it definitely isn't a far fetched idea*.


It is certainly a far-fetched idea to think that the Blazers require Oden to run his blog entries by them before posting them. 

Show me an NBA contract that prohibits personal blog entries by a player without approval by the team. I'm not the one making the claim that the team is censoring some or all of his posts.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am watching this turn of events with passion. I certianly hope Oden is fine and will be at full strength soon


FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE HAD KNEE INJURIES....
I am also watching with interest... in the last 2 months I have had 2 incidents of my knee swelling up to the size of a grapefruit. My muscles around the knee become tight and eventually everything returns to normal in less than a week.

I have had no history of knee problems and nothing feels uncomfortable besides the stiffness and swelling. When it happens I have a hard time extending my leg fully. I figured I must of hyper extended it at some time, but can not tell you what may have happened.. I have no idea what I may have done just like GO

I had a trip to the Dr and he could find nothing wrong... and I had an MRI done and nothing seemed wrong as well. My first bout was about 2 months ago, and last week it happened again. I am getting hooked up with an Orthopedic soon to have him look at it.

Ibuprofen seems to be the trick and take away the swelling.. bad part is I have not done anything to my knee to cause this. It seems structurally sound, but just tender now after a swelling episode. I do a lot of walking and love to hike. I may have just over done it a bit.

any advice from any of you would be appreciated or if you know of this as being a symptom of anything. I have a very high tolerance of pain... and that can actually be a bad thing too.



Thanks


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

PapaG said:


> It is certainly a far-fetched idea to think that the Blazers require Oden to run his blog entries by them before posting them.
> 
> Show me an NBA contract that prohibits personal blog entries by a player without approval by the team. I'm not the one making the claim that the team is censoring some or all of his posts.


ALOT of the big well-known companies terminate employees for their personal blog entries...why do you think so many people post things anonymously about their own company?

Is it so far fetched to believe that in such a media-driven industry as the NBA, a Team wouldn't keep tabs or have already talked to/coached its players with regards to communications between themselves and their fans?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

R-X said:


> ALOT of the big well-known companies terminate employees for their personal blog entries...why do you think so many people post things anonymously about their own company?
> 
> Is it so far fetched to believe that in such a media-driven industry as the NBA, a Team wouldn't keep tabs or have already talked to/coached its players with regards to communications between themselves and their fans?


I want to see the proof, and I also want to know why Gilbert Arenas posts the crazy stuff he does in his blog if the team can legally censor him.

Again, I'm not the one making the claim that the team is making Oden post what they say is post-worthy.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

PapaG said:


> It is certainly a far-fetched idea to think that the Blazers require Oden to run his blog entries by them before posting them.
> 
> Show me an NBA contract that prohibits personal blog entries by a player without approval by the team. I'm not the one making the claim that the team is censoring some or all of his posts.


You're clearly out of touch with how many corportations work. I would get fired very quickly for blogging about anything related to my work. 

Nobody will show you a complete NBA contract, because none of us have them, and they would be confidential to the team even if any of us did. 

It would be against team policy for internal things like contract details (oh yeah, and injury reports) to get out to the public without company approval.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

blazerboy30 said:


> You're clearly out of touch with how many corportations work. I would get fired very quickly for blogging about anything related to my work.


And I'm guessing you don't have a guaranteed contract like 100% of the players in the NBA. Your corporation can pretty much fire you for any reason they please (as long as they don't violate federal or state anti-discrimination laws). So, yes they can fire you for what you write about them in a personal blog. They can fire you if they decide to close down your department and outsource your job overseas. They can fire you for below expected performance. They can fire you simply because you're boss thinks you're an idiot. NBA players cannot be fired for any of these reasons. So, to compare your situation to that of an NBA player is an invalid comparison. The situations couldn't be more different.



blazerboy30 said:


> Nobody will show you a complete NBA contract, because none of us have them, and they would be confidential to the team even if any of us did.


Most NBA contracts have some sort of morals or ethics clause that can be used to terminate the contract under extreme circumstances. The invocation of these clauses requires a really severe violation. For example, the Blazers tried to terminate Qyntel Woods' contract after he plead guilty to animal cruelty over the dog fighting allegations. In the end, they ended up settling out of court and in spite of pleading guilty and not playing a single game for the Blazers in 2004-2005, Woods still got $662,000 of his $1.1 million dollar contract from the Blazers (plus another $350,000 from the Miami Heat). So, if you can't even successfully terminate a contract when a guy cops a plea on dog fighting related charges, I think it would be pretty hard to terminate an NBA contract for what you write in your personal blog.

BNM


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

You're right! Why would a NBA franchise worry about a 19 year old #1 draft pick with saviour tags associated with him blogging about a potential knee injury 3 weeks before the start of his first training camp? I could see no reason for concern! 

Tell me you aren't in business of any kind? 

If Oden goes down, the season tickets will be effected, the world exposure will be dropped, the nationally televised Christmas day game will be scratched + many others and then comes the gloom and doom attacks of the Blazers picking another Sam Bowie in a Jordan like draft and passing on Durant.

Infact it's starting to happen already. ESPN has already started to talk about it.

Freedom of speech, what was I thinking!

I bet big money that the Blazers brass told Oden to write something on his blog to settle the nerves of the fans and the media. You realize that ESPN is using Odens blog for their sources? 

This was a PR move, and one that the Blazers were aware of! It's good for Oden and the Blazers!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ive had 3 cases of tendenitis, now my knees are sore and stiff everyday


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

YardApe said:


> You're right! Why would a NBA franchise worry about a 19 year old #1 draft pick with saviour tags associated with him blogging about a potential knee injury 3 weeks before the start of his first training camp? I could see no reason for concern!
> 
> Tell me you aren't in business of any kind?
> 
> ...


Your position is that the Blazers told Oden to write what he wrote?

I want that big money bet. I'll leave GO a comment on his blog to see if the Blazers made him write it. Is $500 a good bet?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

blazerboy30 said:


> You're clearly out of touch with how many corportations work. I would get fired very quickly for blogging about anything related to my work.


How sad that you were so desperate for employment that you accepted money from an entity that spits on the very idea of American Freedom.

I assure you your employer is in a minority in the American workplace.

Why not look for an employer who treats their employees with a little respect and recognizes Freedom of Speech as the foundation of everything great in America?


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> And I'm guessing you don't have a guaranteed contract like 100% of the players in the NBA.


You are correct. Although, when I have worked on guaranteed contracts, the same still applied. I could NOT blog or make public any information related to my work or the company. 



Boob-No-More said:


> The situations couldn't be more different.


Actually, yes, the situations could be much more different than when I worked on a guaranteed contract. And like I said, I could not make any information public. 




Boob-No-More said:


> Most NBA contracts have some sort of morals or ethics clause that can be used to terminate the contract under extreme circumstances. So, if you can't even successfully terminate a contract when a guy cops a plea on dog fighting related charges, I think it would be pretty hard to terminate an NBA contract for what you write in your personal blog.
> BNM


You may be right. And once again, I'm not saying the Blazers do, or should censor his blog. But, if a corporation has the potential to lose millions and millions of dollars (and something like this could cause that) because of what a player blogs about, the company would be naive not to have something in the contract about this. It is a business after all.

Unless you have seen every bit of an official NBA contract, you are speculating just like I am. To me, there is a strong business case to have this sort of thing in the contract. 

There are some professional sports teams that are owned by public companies. This would be a big problem if inside information was leaking out to the public. You don't think this would be regulated? I think the SEC would have something to say about that.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> How sad that you were so desperate for employment that you accepted money from an entity that spits on the very idea of American Freedom.
> 
> I assure you your employer is in a minority in the American workplace.
> 
> Why not look for an employer who treats their employees with a little respect and recognizes Freedom of Speech as the foundation of everything great in America?



I love it! You seem to think that employees can freely leak company information of publicly traded companies.

I assure you... you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. 

Although it is always entertaining when people try to use the Constitution card completely out of context. Thank you for that. 

You were right about one thing though... I was extremely desparate for employment! :clap2:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> How sad that you were so desperate for employment that you accepted money from an entity that spits on the very idea of American Freedom.
> 
> I assure you your employer is in a minority in the American workplace.
> 
> Why not look for an employer who treats their employees with a little respect and recognizes Freedom of Speech as the foundation of everything great in America?


Freedom of Speech is a political right.

Freedom of Speech as a right does not trump all other rights such as Property Rights.

Do you have the "Freedom" to stand on the sidewalk and scream into someone's home?

Do you have the "Freedom" to enter a business establishment and yell fire when there is no fire?


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Freedom of Speech is a political right.
> 
> Freedom of Speech as a right does not trump all other rights such as Property Rights.
> 
> ...


well said.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Freedom of Speech is a political right.
> 
> Freedom of Speech as a right does not trump all other rights such as Property Rights.
> 
> ...


Yes, I, and you, have the freedom to do all those things. What's stopping us? Threat of a small monetary fine? Hardly.

The Golden Rule, common sense, basic goodness or a lack of evil intent, and abscence of any motivation or incentive to be an obnoxious jerk is why we don't do those things.

Politics, religion, and governmental control of individuals are all fairly recent additions to the lives of human beings considering how much longer mankind had previously survived without them.

All humans are born free. You only lose whatever freedoms you cede.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

blazerboy30 said:


> You are correct. Although, *when I have worked on guaranteed contracts, the same still applied.* I could NOT blog or make public any information related to my work or the company.


As has already been pointed out to you, there is nothing the Blazers can do if Oden wants to write in a personal blog, just as if there is nothing they can do if he speaks to the media (which reaches more people, BTW).

This whole Blazer/Oden blog conspiracy is completely ridiculous.:yay: :lol:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> All humans are born free.


I realize some people say this. Some may even believe it. That doesn't make it so.

I think you need to prove this statement. It is not self-evident.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> This should answer the concerns of the doomsayers on the board.
> 
> He doesn't say the knee gave out, just that it was swollen.
> 
> BTW, I think GO means scope, not scoop.


No, he meant scoop. In the case of torn cartilege, the procedure used to cut the hanging flap of it is called a "scoop". It's true they use a "scope" to do it, but the procedure itself (in street terms) is called a scoop. I had it done to my right knee in Jr. High. If his is anything like mine, he will be in a splint (preventing knee movement) 6 weeks. After that he will have to strengthen his leg (the muscles will atrophy somewhat) for another 2-3 weeks, and then be able to rejoin practices (light contact at first). He will likely be given a perscription for glucosamine/condroitin to help strenghten the remaining cartilege.

LOTS of athletes have this kind of injury / procedure. Not surprising at all for Oden (such a big guy playing such a high-impact sport). And no, I'm not worried about it much at all. Barring complications or any new injury, I don't see why he wouldn't be able to play at the beginning of the season if they get in and do it asap. Maybe not START, but certainly play.

PBF


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

PapaG said:


> As has already been pointed out to you, there is nothing the Blazers can do if Oden wants to write in a personal blog, just as if there is nothing they can do if he speaks to the media (which reaches more people, BTW).


I understand that YOU have said there is nothing they can do. However, PapaG saying something about NBA contracts does not make it so, however badly you might want to believe this is the case.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Oden once stated that you can often check out his latest blog at 2am because he usually writes it late when he is winding down from a night out and can't go to sleep yet. I highly doubt that he would be posting that late, sending it to the team for their stamp, and then posting it. He writes it, posts it, and we read it. 

There are certainly many companies that will fire an employee for blogging about the company, but most would only get upset if the employee posting trade secretes. My guess is that at some point the Blazers talked with Oden about his Blog and said something like "I think it's great that you post this, but please don't discuss anything that would paint your teammates or the organization in a bad light." And after that they trust Oden to do the right thing. This new era Blazers team seems to be trying to be transparent and create an atmosphere of openness, where they trust the players and the players trust the team. 

But even though Oden has full control of his blog, does not mean that the Blazers would not make suggestions. I could see someone at the Blazers suggesting to Oden that he explain what's going on with his knee and to calm fears. But that's just what it would be, a suggestion. Most likely however, Oden did this on his own.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

blazerboy30 said:


> I understand that YOU have said there is nothing they can do. However, PapaG saying something about NBA contracts does not make it so, however badly you might want to believe this is the case.


The burden of proof is in your lap, not mine.

Prove that the team has legal editorial control over their player's personal blogs.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

PapaG said:


> The burden of proof is in your lap, not mine.
> 
> Prove that the team has legal editorial control over their player's personal blogs.



Read through my posts again, and try to comprehend them this time. NOWHERE did i claim that they DO have control of the players' personal blogs. I DID say that it wouldn't be unbelievable, or far-fetched. I have already proven that. 

I don't have to prove that the Blazers have editorial control...because I have never claimed that they do. I guess I should say that again: I never claimed that they do. Get it? 

YOU are the one asserting that they absolutely do not have any say in the matter. Let's see some proof. And guess what... you saying so is NOT proof.

I already disproved your theory that corporations cannot do this with a counter example (the easiest way to prove something false). You have yet to prove that this is not within the legal rights of the company, and you won't be able to until you can show us complete, original NBA contracts.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

blazerboy30 said:


> *I already disproved your theory that corporations cannot do this with a counter example (the easiest way to prove something false). *You have yet to prove that this is not within the legal rights of the company, and you won't be able to until you can show us complete, original NBA contracts.


Huh? Where did I ever say that corporations can't do this? I'm not talking about corporations, I am talking about what an NBA team can and cannot do.

This is irony - calling me out for building a strawman while throwing up one of your own in the same post.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm sorry but you need to use some simple common sense! Does it make sense for Oden or the Blazers franchise for Oden to blog about a knee injury before he even knows what is going on with it? Do you know how much money could be lost and season tickets not purchased with news of this sort? I'm sure someone in the Blazers organization and Greg himself knew not to make a big deal of this knee situation and to downplay it as best as could be done in the blog. This blog seemed to me more than anything to be about damage control. Greg didn't spend the blog talking about hot spots in Portland or going water skiing! He talked about his knee, made little concern of it and moved on. 

That to me looks like a guy trying to quiet a fire before it begins. 

Sure Greg has the right to blog whatever he wants at any time day or night! On the flip side of that coin, NBA teams and fans have a right to question if this guy is the next Sam Bowie, is he healthy enough for a franchise tag and do people want to spend their money on his merchandise, season tickets or even buying cable to watch him if he's hurt or prone to injury! 

So if we can agree on that, doesn't it also make sense to think that Greg is smart enough and the Blazers are wise enough to offer guidance for a potential finacially devasting piece of info for both parties concerned? Ya Think??????


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

PapaG said:


> Huh? Where did I ever say that corporations can't do this? I'm not talking about corporations, I am talking about what an NBA team can and cannot do.
> 
> This is irony - calling me out for building a strawman while throwing up one of your own in the same post.


Guess what: It is the Portland Trailblazers, *INC.* 

So if corporations can do this, what NBA contract have you seen every detail of to know that the Blazers or any other NBA team can't do the same? The answer is: you haven't seen one. 

And once again... it isn't far fetched to think they *might* have the right to censor blogs.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

blazerboy30 said:


> You are correct. Although, when I have worked on guaranteed contracts, the same still applied. I could NOT blog or make public any information related to my work or the company.
> 
> Actually, yes, the situations could be much more different than when I worked on a guaranteed contract. And like I said, I could not make any information public.


I'm guessing there was some sort of non-disclosure agreement as part of your standard employment contract. I know there was in mine when I signed it. Most high tech companies have them to prevent the leaking of sensitive information (like product schedules) and proprietary technologies (trade secrets). 

I could be wrong, but I've never heard of an NBA contract that includes a similar type of non-disclosure agreement. I doubt if the player's union would stand for it - and remember, again the NBA is a lot different than your employment situation. Not only do they have a strong union, 100% of the players are members of that union and the union reviews all contracts to make sure they are favorable to the players and don't contain any excessively restrictive language. If NBA contracts did have non-disclosure agreements, I doubt if the players would ever talk to the press for fear of voiding their contract and losing millions of guaranteed dollars. It's a two way street. The teams WANT the players to talk to the press as it promotes their product and helps the fans connect with the players. They certainly don't review and sensor their post game comments, or other interviews. So, why do you think they censor their blogs? The flip side is this unedited content sometimes results in embarrassing quotes, that are usually "clarified" in a later prepared statement. So, you have to take the bad with the good.



blazerboy30 said:


> There are some professional sports teams that are owned by public companies. This would be a big problem if inside information was leaking out to the public. You don't think this would be regulated? I think the SEC would have something to say about that.


You're really reaching here. Its not like the players are financial officers in the teams (companies). When they predict a victory or a great season, they are not held to the same scrutiny as when the CFO of a company publicly predicts record earnings to drive up the stock price, when in fact he knows that to be false. The Blazers are not a publicaly owned company and the owner will get far more benefit from Greg Oden being on the team and connecting with the fans that any harm that will be done from him honestly describing his injury in his blog. The truth about the injury will come out eventually anyway. It's not like they can hide it indefinitely.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> How sad that you were so desperate for employment that you accepted money from an entity that spits on the very idea of American Freedom.
> 
> I assure you your employer is in a minority in the American workplace.
> 
> Why not look for an employer who treats their employees with a little respect and recognizes Freedom of Speech as the foundation of everything great in America?


Please don't cloud this discussion with nonsensical and irrelevant "free speech" arguments. Freedom of speech is a constitutionally granted right that the GOVERNMENT can't sensor your speech (with certain exceptions). It doesn't guarantee you will still have a job if call your boss an idiot and tell the world the company is evil. The government can't prevent you from saying those things and they also can't prevent your employer from terminating your employment when you do.

This discussion has nothing to do with constitutional rights. It's about a contract entered into willfully between private parties.

BNM


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Man all I have to say after reading all of this is 


:azdaja:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Man all I have to say after reading all of this is
> 
> 
> :azdaja:


I emailed the Blazers to see if they have contractual control over Greg's postings at Yardbarker, or if Greg is allowed to post whatever he wants.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Yes, I, and you, have the freedom to do all those things. What's stopping us? Threat of a small monetary fine? Hardly.
> 
> The Golden Rule, common sense, basic goodness or a lack of evil intent, and abscence of any motivation or incentive to be an obnoxious jerk is why we don't do those things.
> 
> ...


Well, yes and no.
Inasmuch as there is always a choice (you can choose to violate a law and go to jail, you can chose to try and murder a policeman that has pulled you over, not great ideas though)
Our freedoms are *legally* restricted. As a citizen of the United States you are party to a social contract that ensures that the government will maintain a monopoly of force over a specific geographical region (e.g. the US) and endeavor to protect it's citizens. The other part of that agreement is that you, as a citizen, relinquish sovereignty to the government. This gives the gov't the right to tax you, jail you, fine you, even kill you if you violate certain rules (whether or not there should or should not be a death penalty is another manner, I am discussing what is, not what ought or ought not be). 
There have always been politics and government, it was just on the "tribe" and "clan" levels. Politics is the business of "who gets what, when, where, and how." Of course in the old days (when according to Hobbes life was "nasty, brutish, and short")politics was based on physical strength and violence. However, make no mistake, politics is an observable phenomenon even in Chimps and Gorillas. Likewise, what evidence have you that religion is a "new development" ? You have nothing but your opinion quoted as fact.

Also, just because the threat of legal consequences may not deter you from certain actions, that is not indicative of the population as a whole and I fell your extrapolation is unwarranted. 

Go Blazers
~Nathan Begley


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BNB said:


> You're really reaching here.


it sure seems that way. There is a link on Greg's blog to a very funny interview he did with Ms Gossip where he describes how his blog is usually written. He claims to personally compose/write/type 100% of it usually late night after going out. 

But then again maybe he's just lying to cover up the grand conspiracy designed to keep us fans out of the know... :smilewink 

STOMP


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Please don't cloud this discussion with nonsensical and irrelevant "free speech" arguments. Freedom of speech is a constitutionally granted right that the GOVERNMENT can't sensor your speech (with certain exceptions). It doesn't guarantee you will still have a job if call your boss an idiot and tell the world the company is evil. The government can't prevent you from saying those things and they also can't prevent your employer from terminating your employment when you do.
> 
> This discussion has nothing to do with constitutional rights. It's about a contract entered into willfully between private parties.
> 
> BNM


:biggrin: I think that pulling sensation from the direction of your leg is Maris.

It MUST be the off-season when we can have a serious debate over the intergrity of a 19 yo's blog! :bsmile:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It seems pretty clear to me that the Blazers COULD censor what he says/writes... the NBA commissioner has the ability to fine/punish players, teams, and owners for conduct that he finds detrimental to the game, and I would imagine the Blazers retain a similar privilege for their own players.

Even if they have the ability/right to do that, it doesn't mean that they are... and I find it exceedingly unlikely that they are.

Ed O.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> I'm guessing there was some sort of non-disclosure agreement as part of your standard employment contract. I know there was in mine when I signed it. Most high tech companies have them to prevent the leaking of sensitive information (like product schedules) and proprietary technologies (trade secrets).
> 
> I could be wrong, but I've never heard of an NBA contract that includes a similar type of non-disclosure agreement. I doubt if the player's union would stand for it - and remember, again the NBA is a lot different than your employment situation. Not only do they have a strong union, 100% of the players are members of that union and the union reviews all contracts to make sure they are favorable to the players and don't contain any excessively restrictive language.
> 
> BNM


I'm not claiming to know what is actually in an offical NBA contract, because I'm sure there are many things in those contracts that I have no idea about.

However, I do know that there are some very strong unions within companies, that every worker is required to be apart of. And they are still not allowed to make company information public. It is in the contract. I personally had a contract to work for a company like this (it sucked), and was literally forced to join the union (if I wanted to work there). I definitely could not blog about internal issues related to the company. Even being in the union, I would have been fired VERY quickly. 




Boob-No-More said:


> You're really reaching here. Its not like the players are financial officers in the teams (companies). BNM


Agreed. But you don't have to be a financial officer of a company for the SEC to come down on you. There is a reason that ALL employees of many companies (including mine) have black-out windows for trading their company stock. It is SEC regulated. 



Boob-No-More said:


> The Blazers are not a publicaly owned company and the owner will get far more benefit from Greg Oden being on the team and connecting with the fans that any harm that will be done from him honestly describing his injury in his blog. The truth about the injury will come out eventually anyway. It's not like they can hide it indefinitely.
> BNM


I completely agree. I'm glad Greg blogs. 

Although some sports teams are owned by a pubicly traded company, so that argument is still valid. 

I also agree that news of the injury will come out anyway. 

I've never claimed that the Blazers do censor or should sensor blogs. I'm just not convinced that it would be legally impossible for them to do so.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> It seems pretty clear to me that the Blazers COULD censor what he says/writes... the NBA commissioner has the ability to fine/punish players, teams, and owners for conduct that he finds detrimental to the game, and I would imagine the Blazers retain a similar privilege for their own players.
> 
> Even if they have the ability/right to do that, it doesn't mean that they are... and I find it exceedingly unlikely that they are.
> 
> Ed O.


I agree with Ed O. I do think though that the Blazers probably ask him not to post about his knee until the info was officially release.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Under Steve Patterson's regime, I believe the Blazers would have had a process in place to censor Oden's (or any other Blazer's) blog. Under Pritchard's regime, I don't believe it for one second.

PBF


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Why even have a blog if it's censored? We should be happy that we get first hand information and opinions straight from Greg Oden. *This is basketball after all*, not a government agency or anything of that nature to require censoring.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay! This is driving me nuts!!! 

Guys?

You're the #1 pick in the draft, a saviour to a team, a franchise player in the making, the world is watching you're every action to see if you are for real or even as good as #2 Kevin Durant and you know it so what do ya do?


You post a blog about a knee injury before training camp even starts after already being out for part of the summer with tonsils and coming back from a year long broken hand and hope that no one is paying attention? Hey? Even if they are, you're a kid and the world will cut you some slack because outside of ESPN who's reading your blogs anyway?:raised_ey 

Come on people!!!!! Oden is not that dumb and I know he ran his thoughts by a few people, maybe before he even wrote this "say in practice" cause he stands to lose a ton if he is hurt or jumps the gun about being hurt! I'm sure the Blazers would guide him to donwplay such a finding until further results could be had.

Have any of you thought what would happen if Greg started to limp around in the practice facility? Think the press wouldn't be all over that and a different spin could have been put on it? Sam Bowie!!!

Ralph Sampson was the player of the year in college for 3 straight years in a Jordan/ Worthy time in the ACC. Name me another player that's done that in 25 years? He got to the pros and his knees gave out very early in his career and was all but forgotten. This was a player Oden could have only hoped to be in college! Anybody heard of Sampson again? Yea he's serving time for check fraud! 

Knee injuries are a big deal for centers and these type of injuries can stamp a center frail for their careers. Imagine if Shaq had come up with a bad knee in his first year at Orlando? Think he would have told the world he needed to have a poke around surgery done? Hell no! It would have cost him!

My contention is Oden knows that today "COULD" turn out worse and wanted to address it his way before the media had their way! There is nothing wrong with that at all in my eyes! Be Proactive!!!! With this kind of money involved at this level of his life and the way Oden presents I hardly think he just blurps something out without thinking about reaction and consequence. A basketball player is their body and without it they are unemployed! Oden knows this, the Blazers know this and I guarantee KP and Paul Allen know this. So is it that far of a stretch to think the Blazers might guide his thoughts for the best possible outcome for all parties invloved including we the fans? 

I'm not saying the Blazer have final cut on Oden's writing, cause if they did there wouldn't be any spelling issues and so on..... but when it comes to millions of dollars in "POTENTIAL" injury news, I think he might be guided to say the right thing. That's called guidance and if the Blazers aren't doing it his manager sure as hell better be!!!!!!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

YardApe said:


> Oden is not that dumb and I know he ran his thoughts by a few people, maybe before he even wrote this "say in practice" cause he stands to lose a ton if he is hurt or jumps the gun about being hurt!


You *KNOW* this? How? Please cite your source. Did Greg himself tell you this? Someone in the Blazers organization? If not, you don't KNOW this, it's just your opinion - not a fact in evidence.



YardApe said:


> Ralph Sampson was the player of the year in college for 3 straight years in a Jordan/ Worthy time in the ACC. Name me another player that's done that in 25 years? He got to the pros and his knees gave out very early in his career and was all but forgotten. This was a player Oden could have only hoped to be in college! Anybody heard of Sampson again? Yea he's serving time for check fraud!


Wow, that's all totally irrelevant, but thanks for sharing. It's not like Ralph Sampson had a blog and the Houston Rockets censored it and whether or not he had a blog it wouldn't have changed the fact that his knees gave out. What exactly are you trying to prove by including this completely unrelated information? It sounds like your just spouting the most pessimistic scenario you can think of rather than waiting for the results of the procedure later today. Greg Oden isn't Ralph Sampson and he isn't Sam Bowie. Everybody is different. Let's just wait until after Greg's surgery before we start the Sam and Ralph comparisons.



YardApe said:


> Knee injuries are a big deal for centers and these type of injuries can stamp a center frail for their careers.


Please define "these types of injuries". At this point we have no idea of the type and extent of the injury - that's why they're doing the surgery. So, unless you know more than his doctors, you have no idea of the type and extent of his injury. Again rampant speculation with no FACTS. Slow down and wait until we have some actual information. You're really going off the deep end posting all kinds of doom and gloom scenarios without an facts to back them up.



YardApe said:


> Imagine if Shaq had come up with a bad knee in his first year at Orlando? Think he would have told the world he needed to have a poke around surgery done? Hell no! It would have cost him!


Exactly what would it have cost him He'd already signed his rookie contract and multiple endorsement deals. And yes, Shaq had multiple injuries in Orlando before he signed his big contract with the Lakers - and he still got the big bucks - and he had even more injuries and was a heck of a lot older before signing his big bucks contract with the Heat. Shaq is a perfect example of an injury prone big man who has still had an impressive hall-of-fame worthy career and made a ton of money for himself and his teams. And many of his injuries can be attributed to his weight and not keeping in shape during the off-season. Oden, so far, seems to have a better off season work ethic. So, hopefully keeping in shape and keeping his weight under 300 lbs. will help spare him from the same type of injuries that have plagued Shaq later in his career. But again Greg Oden isn't Shaq. So, we'll just have to wait and see how his career pans out and how it is impacted by any current or future injuries.

BNM


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Bet you wish you never spoke now huh? This was a damage control blog and for a great reason as we are finding out now! Hey but thanks for playing Boobly! You and the rest of the right to blog posters here will have tons of new seats to share at the Garden and you can debate till your hearts content the power of free speech. Maybe Oden can join ya too!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

YardApe said:


> Bet you wish you never spoke now huh? This was a damage control blog and for a great reason as we are finding out now! Hey but thanks for playing Boobly! You and the rest of the right to blog posters here will have tons of new seats to share at the Garden and you can debate till your hearts content the power of free speech. Maybe Oden can join ya too!


It sickens me to see you gloating over the seriousness of Oden's injury. However, it does nothing to prove the Blazers were censoring his blog entries.

You may be a fair weather fan who abandons your team at the first sign of bad news, but I'll still be there cheering for the Blazers to win, just like I was last year when Brandon and LaMarcus were out with injuries.

BNM


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

NO masked expletives please -sa1177-


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm not a fair weather fan at all! I love the Blazers and have for 10+ years, Oden or not! My comments proved true, deleted, personal attack and we move on. Later!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Reporter: Did Oden know he would be having microfracture surgery before it happened?
KP: No, he did not. Next question.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

YardApe said:


> My comments proved true


They did? Your comments that the Blazers were censoring Oden's blog posts? How did him having microfracture surgery "prove" this to be true. He didn't know he was having microfracture surgery prior to the operation.



YardApe said:


> you look like an idiot


Like everything else you've written in this thread, that's your opinion. And, just like everything else you've written you offer no proof that it is actually true. You calling me an idiot doesn't make it true - just like you saying the Blazers censor Oden's blog doesn't make it true. Either, or both, may indeed be true, but you've proven neither.

BNM

P.S. Not that it bothers me one bit, but for future reference, personal attacks are against the forum guidelines.


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

I am very suspicious. It just seemed like Oden delayed playing, or limited his playing time this summer, whether it was the tonsillectomy, or dropping himself from the Olympic team due to exhaustion.

It could be just a series of coincidences... but then, I now get the feeling that he hid a pre-existing condition from draft day, and that he hoped that the injury would heal, as long as he could stay away from the hardwood floor.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> They did? Your comments that the Blazers were censoring Oden's blog posts? How did him having microfracture surgery "prove" this to be true. He didn't know he was having microfracture surgery prior to the operation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently QRICH and YardApe get a free pass on that rule today. :whoknows:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

angrypuppy said:


> I am very suspicious. It just seemed like Oden delayed playing, or limited his playing time this summer, whether it was the tonsillectomy, or dropping himself from the Olympic team due to exhaustion.
> 
> *It could be just a series of coincidences... but then, I now get the feeling that he hid a pre-existing condition from draft day, and that he hoped that the injury would heal, as long as he could stay away from the hardwood floor*.


An interesting theory except that he played after the tonsils in LA with Aldridge and McBob and also had two weeks of scrimmaging here in Tualatin at the practice facility with the rest of the team.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

angrypuppy said:


> I am very suspicious. It just seemed like Oden delayed playing, or limited his playing time this summer, whether it was the tonsillectomy, or dropping himself from the Olympic team due to exhaustion.
> 
> It could be just a series of coincidences... but then, I now get the feeling that he hid a pre-existing condition from draft day, and that he hoped that the injury would heal, as long as he could stay away from the hardwood floor.


There was a pre-draft MRI, though... I doubt he could hide it from that.


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

BlazerCaravan said:


> There was a pre-draft MRI, though... I doubt he could hide it from that.



I'm not sure the MRI would have detected it, given the small area of injured cartilage (which was the best news possible). I'm assuming that he had yet another MRI within the past week, as exploratory surgery is the last option.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Has it ever crossed your mind that Oden might have known he was hurt since as far back as last year in the college, and knew he had to come out in order to have a shot at making the big bucks? "He can't remember when he hurt his knee?" Can you not feel season ending cartlidge damage? If he had gotten hurt in college say next year, he would not have been drafted #1 or even in the lotto. Forget the big cash! Would you live with pain for say six months for a huge payout and #1 status? Have you seen the house he grew up in and how many people live in that house?

I might mask my injury too! Wouldn't you? I know tons of athletes that play in pain as to not disrupt their status on teams. Half my college line lived on pain killers and didn't say a word in hopes to be drafted. Any negative reports cost money to them. Everyone knows that!!! This is a business first!!!

That's why that blog seemed so strange in its timing to me!



I'm not saying this is fact but let's take a look at what we do know. His hand was broken and now his knee in one years time. That's alot for young player. If in fact he he doesn't get better or doesn't get back to our expectations of him, he just a multi million dollar fantasy. His family will never worry of money again and he gets the best medical care money can buy. 

Time will tell! I hope, I'm wrong!!!!!!!! However as it looks now am I that far off to speculate? Sure he's a good kid and I like him but we are where we are now!


I know I'm not the only one thinking this!


----------

